# Playing VES DVD audio through speaker system



## wriotu (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a 2012 VW Routan SEL with VES (model RHR). I know how to play DVD audio through the wireless headphones, but I cannot figure out how to play the DVD audio through the car's speaker system. Can anyone help? Also, is it possible to watch video on the front display screen?


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

http://www.coastaletech.com/CHR550.htm


----------

